# Home work for commercail Ad (shoes)



## x-man (Jun 19, 2007)

The following photo is my photo class home work -- Commerce ad (shoes)

Plase give me some comment for my home work! Thank a lot! :hail:


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 19, 2007)

I get what you're trying to do here, but I'm not quite sold on it.  The shoes just don't look absolutely wonderful.

Did you design the ad too?  Is this entirely your concept?

Pete


----------



## x-man (Jun 19, 2007)

Christie Photo said:


> I get what you're trying to do here, but I'm not quite sold on it. The shoes just don't look absolutely wonderful.
> 
> Did you design the ad too? Is this entirely your concept?
> 
> Pete


 
Hi Christie: Thank for your comment! All is my idea. So how can I improve it? Thank a lot!


----------



## koda-46 (Jun 19, 2007)

no offence, but its kind of corny.......


----------



## eravedesigns (Jun 19, 2007)

Ya I second that


----------



## shorty6049 (Jun 19, 2007)

i guess i just dont really like the color of the shoes, it doesnt go too well with the roses


----------



## x-man (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you all your comment. I redo my home work. please have a look and comment Thank a lot!

New home work is post it in following link
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85391


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm thinking you should concentrate on making a fantastic photo of the shoes, and no so much about the ad concept.  But, I do not know just what you assignment is.  

I think if you want to make a photograph of these shoes, a simple approach would be to use a background with cool colors...  such as blues.  Since color has different wavelengths, warm colors seem to project, while cool color recede.  So, placing this warm colored product into a cool colored setting should make the shoes "pop."

I hope this helps.

Pete


----------



## x-man (Jun 26, 2007)

Christie Photo said:


> I'm thinking you should concentrate on making a fantastic photo of the shoes, and no so much about the ad concept. But, I do not know just what you assignment is.
> 
> I think if you want to make a photograph of these shoes, a simple approach would be to use a background with cool colors... such as blues. Since color has different wavelengths, warm colors seem to project, while cool color recede. So, placing this warm colored product into a cool colored setting should make the shoes "pop."
> 
> ...


Hi Pete:

Thank for your comment. You are right.I want make this photos more fantastic. Roman is fantastic. My assignment is more on concept. So that I take this photo is not normal method, using abnormal White balance. using almost same color blackground. I think I doesn't do it well. I work hard next time. Thank! 

Eric Wong


----------

